# R5 - New Video about IBIS and Thermal Protection



## Jonathan Thill (Jul 23, 2020)

Not the best testing but more info is never bad


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 23, 2020)

Ramage said:


> Not the best testing but more info is never bad


Here is one posted by Tony Northrup:


----------



## vjlex (Jul 24, 2020)

This one is a pretty good one too (if you can understand or don't mind Japanese). It gives a good idea of the AF tracking and continuous shooting with a good variety of memory cards. Also does comparisons with RF and EF lens.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Jul 24, 2020)

If you can overlook the incorrect shutter speed this is the first video I have found that shows 4K HQ vs standard 4K


----------

